# Tv con zumbido en la fuente



## romullma (Jul 29, 2006)

Hola amigos.

Soy un aficionadillo a esto de la electrónica y con digamos no muy profundos conocimientos, pero en fin, me he aventurado con mi tv ahora que se ha roto.

Tal como idico en el Asunto, la tele está completamente muerta, no enciende ni el led del stand-by y suena un zumbido que parece provenir de la fuente.

Buscando por la red he visto que la falla mas común es porque el transistor de salida del horizontal entra en corto, así que me puse a medirlo y efectivamente parecía estar en corto (claro, lo medí estando en la placa), lo saqué y parece que está bien.

Ahora lo que me mosquea es que después de haber sacado el transistor, si mido con el ohmetro en la placa donde van las patillas de dicho transistor, sigo obteniendo continuidad. Es esto normal ?

Por cierto, la tele es una philips 20pt1552.

Os agradecería cualquier ayuda o guía de como continuar...

Un saludo.
Marco.


----------



## ANTIPATIA (Ago 2, 2006)

si mides  en la  placa   es  por que tienes  algo en corto  y obviamente  no era  el tr horizontal   ademas los tv philips son muy complikados
tengo dos casos parecido al  tuyo 
uno en un monitor   que marca  continuidad  en la placa  donde  se  conecta  el tr horizontal y nos encontramos   que el fly  back estaba  malo 

y en un tv sharp  me  paso lo mismo ke  a ti  pero el culpable  era   el diodo de  avalancha  de  la   fuente   que obviamente  queda  en corto por otro componente 
 y referente al zumbido mmm   verifica  si el  filtro de  la  fuente  esta inflado arriba  tocalo con los dedos  puede ser   el culpable  de  tu zumbido     

buena  suerte adios


valparaiso-chile


----------

